# Making a rotary vane compressor



## Norppu (Jan 22, 2022)

This is the first episode of a video series of making a rotary vane compressor.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here


----------



## Norppu (Jan 26, 2022)

*Making another part for the rotating vane compressor.*













This part includes a precision hole for the bearing bushing.
I fail with shrink fitting the bearing bushing but succeed in rescuing it.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press
- Wohlhaupter UPA3 Boring/Facing head
- Tapmatic 50X Tapping head

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here


----------



## Norppu (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Alcap (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice work ! Are the pin and brass bearing are just “glued “ in ?


----------



## Norppu (Feb 3, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Nice work ! Are the pin and brass bearing are just “glued “ in ?


Yes. I decided to go the glue-way. It is Locktite ... hmmm... was it 648? The green stuff that does not let go.


----------



## Alcap (Feb 3, 2022)

Since you glued it , what kind of clearance fit do you need to do ?


----------



## Norppu (Feb 4, 2022)

For Locktite I leave something like 0.02 mm (each side).


----------



## Norppu (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Norppu (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Norppu (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Norppu (Mar 9, 2022)




----------

